# Heads Up Colorado Riders!!!



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

There was a small in bounds slide yesterday under chair 11....


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

damn. be safe out there guys and gals


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

And I have tomorrow off. Planning on going meadow skipping if anyone wants to join in. Should be pretty fun as long as the passes are open.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Picture my partner took yesterday of the 90's. Area has slid just about wall to wall. I've never seen it do this in 12 years.









It's a little sketchy out there right now.


----------

